# 2006 jetta Airbag light on



## eburg (Feb 4, 2009)

My airbag light came on after I removed my 6 disc cd player in my 2006 jetta. Does anyone know how to reset this light? I tried disconnecting the battery with no success.
Also, any ideas on removing stuck Cds from the player?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2006 jetta Airbag light on (eburg)*

You need to purchase a VAG-COM/VCDS scan tool or a VW specific hand held scan tool with can-bus support.
You can not disconnect the battery, must be done with a scan tool.
What you did was erase the readiness codes, throttle adaption and trans (automatic DSP).
http://www.ross-tech.com/index.html 
Hand held scan tools can be purchased off Ebay or on-line, but make sure it is specifically for a VW with CAN-BUS.
VAG-COM/VCDS is an industry standard among professionals and hobbyists. It does was the factory tools do and for thousands less.


----------



## eburg (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: 2006 jetta Airbag light on (Eric D)*

So you are saying all I need to do is purchase the correct VAG com scanner and then erase the code correct?
There are a bunch of scanners for aorund $15 and then Ross has them for $250 or so. What is the difference?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2006 jetta Airbag light on (eburg)*

$15 scanner cables, are obsolete and have no can-bus support.
They are opto-isolator based and have no support from Ross-Tech.
You would need to spend $100 on the software license and will not work on your model.
409.1 cables are not compatible with your Mk5 vehicle.
Should a problem arise with your cable, you won't get support from Ross-Tech, you'll have to deal with the vendor of the cable.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1260842
If your on a budget a hand held scanner will work, as long as it is VW specific and has can-bus support.
These can be had for as little as $45 and price goes up for full feature models.
I have this hand held scanner and also Ross-Tech cables new and old.
It was easier to get the hand held tool than to use my tablet pc. That Fujitsu tablet screen got washed out with daylight. 
I have 2 other laptops with bright screens, so I still use the cables too.


----------

